# GoPro memory card size ?



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I got a brand new Hero3 Silver for $225 comes Wednesday. Just wondering what would be a good size memory card. I don't plan on using it a ton but who knows. 
But I'm sure my kids will be. 

Just wondering what size memory card would work well. I don't need mongo,


----------



## purekarma (Mar 9, 2013)

You should be fine with a 32GB card recording at 1080P @ 30FPS. Just make sure you pick up a class 10 card with 45MB/s write speed. That way you can use the same card in a new Hero 3+ or even later camera without any issues if you ever get one.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

purekarma said:


> You should be fine with a 32GB card recording at 1080P @ 30FPS. Just make sure you pick up a class 10 card with 45MB/s write speed. That way you can use the same card in a new Hero 3+ or even later camera without any issues if you ever get one.


This. I got about two (not full) days worth of footage on my black. The camera would run out of juice before the card got filled.


----------



## purekarma (Mar 9, 2013)

boarderaholic said:


> This. I got about two (not full) days worth of footage on my black. The camera would run out of juice before the card got filled.


Ya the Hero 3 black eats batteries alive especially if you are recording 1080P @ 60FPS. Pick up a couple of Hero 3+ batteries they are higher capacity, will work fine with Hero 3, and last much longer.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

slyder said:


> Well I got a brand new Hero3 Silver for $225 comes Wednesday. Just wondering what would be a good size memory card. I don't plan on using it a ton but who knows.
> But I'm sure my kids will be.
> 
> Just wondering what size memory card would work well. I don't need mongo,


I use a 32gb. 

Also recommend the Wasabi batteries on ebay/amazon. Get a couple, plus a charger for less than 1 gopro battery


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

purekarma said:


> You should be fine with a 32GB card recording at 1080P @ 30FPS. Just make sure you pick up a class 10 card with 45MB/s write speed. That way you can use the same card in a new Hero 3+ or even later camera without any issues if you ever get one.


Yep, spot on advise above. 32GB is perfect. 64GB is only really needed if you're doing the 60fps of the Black. Even if your on a strict budget a 16GB is actually decent amount, particularly if you're doing a day or weekend type footage (and not filming every single run mind you), does the job. ie the battery will die before you fill the card. 
Also make sure you order Micro SD card too, not standard SD card...since you mentioned your new to it all just thought worth adding to the post above. Hero 3 family made the shift to Micro SD, from SD.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Since this was a homeboy hook up if it is a 3 and not a 3+ do you think it is a big deal. $75 off a 3+ is great is it good if it's just a "3" ?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

purekarma said:


> Ya the Hero 3 black eats batteries alive especially if you are recording 1080P @ 60FPS. Pick up a couple of Hero 3+ batteries they are higher capacity, will work fine with Hero 3, and last much longer.


Well then, that's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

slyder said:


> Since this was a homeboy hook up if it is a 3 and not a 3+ do you think it is a big deal. $75 off a 3+ is great is it good if it's just a "3" ?


The 3+ upgrades are not huge. All I would say is get the 3+ if you can afford it. If the 3 price better suits your budget/what you want to spend, it is a great camera, particularly if like you said it wont be super high use.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

I use 32gb on my 3+ black and it fits 2h15m in 1080/60fps. Its enogh for one day, the way I use it. Also get some wasabi batterys of amazon and you should be good to go.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Art_mtl said:


> I use 32gb on my 3+ black and it fits 2h15m in 1080/60fps. Its enogh for one day, the way I use it. Also get some wasabi batterys of amazon and you should be good to go.


Agreed on batteries, and the little wall brick charger too. 32gb will do over 2 hours at 1080/60, but it will take 2 or 3 battery packs to get there.

If you are only going to have one battery, then 16gb is large enough.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah it takes me just about 2 batteries, without turning off the camera to fill up the card. And wasabi come 2 in a box with wall and car charger.


----------

